# Are you fit enough for a VIZSLA????



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Anybody seen this clip on Youtube?
type in 
'are you fit enough for a vizsla'
Try not to laugh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSm5-e7uga4

makes me giggle!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

What a great video, so cute!!!


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie (Nov 17, 2010)

my husband and i watched this the night we brought Henry home. we were scared. we thought we made the wrong decision. we were SO wrong. its funny to us, now! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forget-treadmill-get-dog.html

Forget those expensive gym memberships. Get a Vizsla.

Happy trails,

Rod


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

This was the video that i watched about a million times before bringing Hally home 2 years ago.....so cute!


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

We watched that video several times before bringing Hunter home. We were a bit nervous I have to admit but he has been an absolute joy!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I remember watching that video and hoping that my vizsla would not be like that and now at 6 months old, I totally love and embrace it. It's funny now when strangers see my dog and say, "a vizsla- lots of energy, huh?" as if it's a bad thing when in fact, I think it's pretty awesome. He whipped me into shape!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Laurita,
I think you hit the nail on the 'head', when you said that you got whipped into shape. We cant believe how unfit we were before we got our Viz (Brook) 2 years ago now. Gosh, we were real 'COUCH POTATOES'!!!!!
We often walk with friends and family who don't own dogs and they are really shocked about how much mileage we put in on a weekly basis. I think for us it has now become par for the course and a way of life. A massive commitment but it has changed us for the better we think.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I have lost a stone since I got my Vizsla just under two years ago, and I feel so much fitter. I walk for at least two hours a day, today I have been out with my dad and his dog and we were walking from 10:30 a.m. until 3 p.m. and I just don't get tired. Its great, I tell everybody don't go on a diet, get a Vizsla!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Couple of work colleagues have noticed a change in their fitness since getting their vizsla pups!!!

Check out their new six packs!!!

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/...attd&realattid=9c6889c72fe4df91_0.1&safe=1&zw

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I always lost half a stone during salmon fishing season,,lots of riverbank craggy scrambles and skipping meals, always managed to regain weight loss after a month or so.....then along came Ruby, for my age I'm lean as a butchers cat, but could do with eventually getting my lost half stone back on!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As always - out the front door & your V owns U - just accept it - you are still in control - just have to POINT them in the right direction - the tV becomes a thing of the PAST !!!!!!!! that is a GOOD THING !!!!!!


----------

